# custom compass rose/mat



## CCSowner (Nov 9, 2007)

Here are a few photos of a little side project I have been working on. it's a 20Sq/Ft Mat with a compass rose in the middle of it. Everything you see came from scrap/extra 12x12" tiles. In the next few weeks I'm going to do another mat in a room right next to this one that is going to make this one look elementary.


----------



## OCRS (Apr 29, 2008)

Looks nice! I like the way the joints in the small border trim line up.


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

I like the way EVERYTHING lines up. Nice detail work.


----------



## CCSowner (Nov 9, 2007)

There is one flaw in it. Lets see if anyone can pick up on it. Bill Cough, Cough.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

What is it centered with, it seems the whole layout is pushed to the right in the 2nd pic....


----------



## CCSowner (Nov 9, 2007)

I had to do that to keep from having sliver pieces in the rest of the basement. Trust me it bugs me...but I'm not about to rip it up.
But thats not the flaw I was talking about......it's in the mat.


Alwaysconfusd11 said:


> What is it centered with, it seems the whole layout is pushed to the right in the 2nd pic....


----------



## billy d (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok it is a tad out but it is awesome man respect.


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

Alwaysconfusd11 said:


> What is it centered with, it seems the whole layout is pushed to the right in the 2nd pic....


That was was I thought, too, but that's not what he's talking about. The thing he's talking about, I never would've picked up in a million years! :no:


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

nice work. I did one of those in marble once. Rose and white marble.


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

There is something a little funky about the little diag, piece at the east tip of the compass in the 2nd pic. Not sure if that's the flaw you are talking about. I wasn't going to bring it up before because it's so minor and I'm not sure if it has been grouted yet.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

CCSowner said:


> There is one flaw in it. Lets see if anyone can pick up on it. Bill Cough, Cough.



I found it. 

Took me a few minutes.

Very nice work though! :thumbup:

In the corners of the mat.


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

Mike- that's not it, either. I also brought that up. 

Thom, none of the colors are flipped. Nothing that obvious. This all started from one I did in marble years ago, too. I did a bathroom for a guy who loved to sail, and wanted one with a long point showing true north. It actually ended up being a few degrees to east, but it was close enough!!    Since that time, I've done probably 10-12 of different sizes, from 15" on a backsplash to 11' in a showroom floor. Adam's helped me on several of those, but this is the first one he's done, and it was all on his own. I offered to help him, and he declined. (probably why it turned out so well!! :laughing: )

Tom Gebhardt-- anyone can SAY they found it!!


----------



## billy d (Mar 12, 2008)

Are the shades on the wrong side .


----------



## billy d (Mar 12, 2008)

Or the small piece in the bottom right hand corner.


----------



## billy d (Mar 12, 2008)

It still look awesome.


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

Bottom right corner just inside the border, there is a teeny triangle missing?

I gotta try me one of those, nice, nice work!!!


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

reveivl said:


> Bottom right corner just inside the border, there is a teeny triangle missing?
> 
> I gotta try me one of those, nice, nice work!!!


Here's how to do it:

http://www.ceramic-tile-floor.info/decorativetiles/creative-tile.htm

Oh-- and the compass rose in the link-- Adam helped me on that one, too.  Matter of fact, the pic in "step three", that's him showing off his "better" side! :laughing:


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

Only thing I see is that the the tile to the right of the righthand point (pic1) is slightly off kilter and is not centered up where it meets the border.

Sweet work!


----------



## CCSowner (Nov 9, 2007)

Look at the 4 corners of the mat (diag. area). My boarder kicked in a little making it so I couldn't install another small 3/8" or so piece (look at the south west corner). You wouldn't know it if I didn't tell you. It bugs me....but hey it was my first one. Just imagine what my next one will look like.


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

And I thought I had OCD!! :thumbup:


----------

